# South Bend Heavy 10 Turret Lathe Reaquaintance



## Redmech (Mar 26, 2017)

I purchased this Lathe in 1996, I was 16 years old, took a loan out from the bank (my first ever).  I purchased it from an AT&T factory closing down in Lee Summit Missouri.  I was in high school and going thru the Machine Tool program at vo-tech.  My dad's good friend ran a production machine shop, the plan was I was going to fabricate parts for him.  I ran this lathe a few hours, but never did do any production work.  I drilled a zillion holes on a drill press for my dad's friend for some brackets.  I graduated high school and left the Machinist career path and went into heavy equipment repair.  I've done that ever since.  One of my main interests is knife making and anything outdoors.  I'm getting close to buying a Milling machine and have decided to get this lathe cleaned up and powered up.  Its probably been 17 years since its had power hooked up to it.  Trying to figure out where I want to put it in my basement.  Making room, fighting my stuff and family stuff, always trying to win back real estate. 

I had powered this lathe with a 5HP 3 phase motor with single phase 220 hooked up to the motor, I'd turn power onto the 5HP motor, get the motor spinning thru the use of a rope, then that would create 3 phase 220 power to run the lathe.  I'm kind of thinking of putting a phase converter of some sort, or maybe I should just change the motor.  I'm open to suggestions.  I have a new baby coming this summer, and with the purchase of a mill I'm on even more of a shoe string budget than ever.


Nothing compliments a mill like a lathe and vice versa.

I'm working on finding a home for it at my home and not my buddies shop.  I have enough power to run either my mill or my lathe at a time, surely not both, but there is only one of me.

On to pics as the Lathe sits at my friends shop,

Anyone know what age this machine is?  It has had a Sony DRO added to it at one point, and it worked last time it had power.




Untitled by redmech, on Flickr




Untitled by redmech, on Flickr




Untitled by redmech, on Flickr




Untitled by redmech, on Flickr




Untitled by redmech, on Flickr


----------



## just old al (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice old machine! A bit odd, actually, to see a production lathe with an accessory like a threading dial. That will come in handy if you thread parts single-point in the lathe.

As you asked, lathe can be roughly dated by the nameplate. Amsted owned South Bend between 1959 and 1975, when it became an employee-owned company on threat of closure. So, the old boy is from somewhere in there....wish I could come closer.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2017)

Possibly look at getting a vfd for it, 220v single phase into the vfd, 220v 3 phase out. Plus vfd's give other features that are nice like how fast it speeds up and slows down, some variable speed, etc. I run a vfd on my heavy 10 but mine is only the original 3/4 hp 220v 3 phase.


----------



## Redmech (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks, I don't have it home yet, I saw where if I get the number off the tail end of the bed, that would have more info on its manufacturing date.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 26, 2017)

Redmech said:


> Thanks, I don't have it home yet, I saw where if I get the number off the tail end of the bed, that would have more info on its manufacturing date.


The serial # is there on the bed.
http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/
That is a very sweet machine.
lk


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2017)

Yup, the serial number on the bed will tell a lot.


----------



## Redmech (Apr 21, 2017)

The Lathe is now in my basement.  Now to clean her up some, then move it to its final resting spot.  The number stamped on the bed is 16204RKT13. I'll add a pic or two soon.

Does this number mean it was built around 1949?  That one link made it look like 16204 fell into that era, am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Redmech (Apr 21, 2017)

Untitled by redmech, on Flickr


----------



## coffmajt (Apr 21, 2017)

I know it will be a great lathe for you once you get it cleaned up and oiled again.  Great range of threads on the gearbox == Congrats -- Jack


----------



## Redmech (Apr 23, 2017)

Saturday I started cleaning on the lathe, Sunday morning/this morning I decided to tear it down, wire wheel everything and do a degreasing, and repaint.  I remember I need to buy a carriage lock, this one is broke, I'd also like to find a different cross feed, one that isn't as tall, and that I can adjust the angle on, are standard tail stocks easy to find?




South bend lathe by redmech, on Flickr




South bend lathe by redmech, on Flickr




South bend lathe by redmech, on Flickr




South bend lathe by redmech, on Flickr




South bend lathe by redmech, on Flickr




South bend lathe by redmech, on Flickr




South bend lathe by redmech, on Flickr


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 24, 2017)

I see the tailstock from time to time on eBay. Just search south bend heavy 10 or 10L.


----------



## Redmech (Apr 24, 2017)

I think this lathe was made in 1967. 50 years old this year. Finally found a serial number list, that I read correctly after making sense of their system. I was about to send Grizzly 25$ out of sheer curiousity. But I have better places to put money than an email reply from Grizzly.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice lathe, if it were mine id keep the turret and cross slide with the lathe. I would guess it was ordered like that . Plus even selling them may not make much money. There are lots of 10  s out there but not set up like yours. The master painter working there is doing a great job. Gray sure fits machines dosent it. Did you say had anther motor to make the third leg to run the lathe. If so very few parts would be needed to make your own RPC. The motors the expensive part of the build.


----------



## Redmech (Apr 24, 2017)

Serial number show the turret came on it, the cross slide, I also have the levers in the bottom of it that work the Y axis I think, instead of cranks. I still need to figure out what some of the extras do.

Gray always looks good on machinery. I see some neat heavy 10 lathes that are painted two tone, they look great, but standard gray is just fitting.

Thanks for the compliment. I just put the final layer of paint on the chip pan, bed towers and bed, so I can assemble them, and then start on all the other pieces.


----------



## Redmech (May 21, 2017)

Here is a progress pic on my Heavy 10,




Untitled by redmech, on Flickr


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 22, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Redmech (Jan 12, 2018)

A little update, I have the lathe setting in its final home.  I've removed the electrical boxes off the back, the 3 phase motor, installed a new to me 220 single phase motor, installed new bearings in it, ran it for just a bit before breaking my old sad looking leather belt.  So I have ordered a new Rubber with nylon core belt to replace the leather.  I am now looking high and low for a compound cross slide and bas to go on the carriage, my existing cross slide while good for production work, limits what I want to do.  Also am looking for a standard tail stock.  Thanks for looking!!


----------



## dlane (Jan 12, 2018)

Wish my 10L had a t slot x slide, wounder if they work with a taper attachment. The turret ts would be nice too.


----------



## Redmech (Jan 13, 2018)

I’m pretty sure I’ll keep my current cross slide and turret tail stock, but a standard tail stock I can lock down for use with a live center would be very nice. Then my ability to cut angles or threads is why I want a compound cross slide.


----------



## dlane (Jan 13, 2018)

While it’s apart are you replacing the lube felts , would be a good plan. If this has been mentioned sorry 
There is a seller on eBay “Lionel ind. I think” that sells a refurbish book and the correct felts for your lathe the book is very good at explaining how to refurbish and set it back up with new felts, adjustments mods.


----------



## Redmech (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes sir, I bought the kit and have replaced the felts, agreed, the book has been handy.   Thanks for the comment.


----------

